# Munky's first fatty - qview



## sea_munky (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi folks.  I first learned of fatties here on SMF and I don't think there's been a dish I've been more excited to try.  So I gave it a shot today.  I started with some breakfast links instead of a chub because they were on sale and were cheaper.  I squished the links all together with cpb, italian seasoning, crushed red pepper, garlic and onion powder.



As you can see, my fillings were diced potato, red pepper, onion, and cheddar.  Potato was parboiled, red pepper and onion were seasoned and grilled.  The whole thing sausage roll got dusted with cayenne after I took the pic.

As previously stated on a previous "first fatty" post, Go for the gold!  Bacon weave done on plastic wrap and the fatty was rolled onto it.  The technique of twisting the ends of the plastic to tighten and fatten the fatty works like a charm!


Smoked at 250* with mesquite.  Just to see, I threw on some golden plum wood I have in my yard at the end and I think it smells great!  I can't wait to try smoking with plum.


Yummy savory cheesy melty!

As you can see in the following pic, the layer of sausage wasn't that thick.  My fatty was mostly filling but the sausage was smokey and tasty.  In the end, the proportions were right for me to eat as it.  I thought I might have needed some bread or side dish but it wasn't that much sausage.


Thanks for looking!  I will definitely try this again.  Maybe with ground beef.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks great congrats on a fine job


----------



## ronp (Sep 14, 2008)

Great lookin fatty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Onward!!


----------



## big game cook (Sep 14, 2008)

looks darn good. got 2 lbs of sausage and cheese cubes and 2 packs of bacon and diced fire roasted green chillis tonight. gonna be doing my first fatty tomorrow. heck. got a brisket finishing up now for sundays N/H nascar race.


----------



## sea_munky (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for the compliments everyone.  I'm having fatty for breakfast today - with more cheese melted on top.

Big Game Cook - fire roasted green chili, bacon, and cheese cubes in a fatty sounds awesome!  enjoy your first fatty and the NASCAR brisket.


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks good SeaMunky!  Yum.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 15, 2008)

I love the bacon weave!!!  thanks again gene!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well congrats on getting that first one under your belt. Now you can just let your imagination roll with it.


----------



## agmeyer (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome and Happy Smoke Rings from Sedalia, MO.  I'm a new guy also and when I started with the fatties;  I had trouble rolling them at first; so I cheated and got lucky.   I tried a straight ground beef one, a straight sausage one; and one half and half.   Guess which one was best,  which was easiest to roll; and which could not be said to be bad either.     Anyway, I still change off.    I found some Farmland's varieties of sausage on sale and stocked up and got lucky another way.   Spicy is good, plain is tasty, Sage is pretty good, and Pork and Bacon I like the best.   Jimmy Dean's is great; but so is something new?   High Temp cheese is not found locally without out asking.


----------



## sea_munky (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Richoso1 - I've got some ideas I'm pretty excited about...Can reveal them just yet!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanks.  I thought the weave was really easy to do if you just weave first and roll onto it.

thanks agmeyer. Curious, How did you cheat? 

What is high temp cheese?


----------



## big game cook (Sep 16, 2008)

high temp cheese is cheese with a high melting point. the stuff i get for my brats and summer sausage has a melting point of 400. so it stays put during grilling and smoking.

http://www.lemproducts.com/category/...erature_Cheese


----------

